# High Mobility Restraint



## sop (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know about this one. What do you think?

http://www.evsltd.com/products/hmr.html


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 24, 2011)

False sense of security when there's that much belt out. Better designed interiors would be a better start than that.


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 24, 2011)

Seems like it would be prone to getting tangled in stuff.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Jan 5, 2012)

I suggested we get these:

http://cdn-www.cracked.com/articleimages/dan/products/keeper.jpg


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 5, 2012)

How about a ceiling rig that has an inertia reel, and if there are enough G's of accel/decel, a pyro spinner reels the harness up flat to the roof like an ejection seat reels the pilot's extremities into the seat before blastoff?


----------

